# Hardshell Speaker Backpack Advice



## wyattlynn (Apr 22, 2021)

Hi everyone, newbie here. I work for a small company who is concentrating on designing&making hardshell backpacks. This year our designer came up with an idea of making a backpack with bluetooth speakers (built-in rechargeable battery), we are all fancy with its sleek look and nice sound quality. Here is the thing, our boss decided to produce around 200 of this backpack and planned to launch it several months later. Personally, I'm not sure about if it could get an expected market feedback. Could you tell me your opinion? Like, do you like it at the first glance? What other functions do you guys need when using such a hardshell backpack?


----------



## Raever (Apr 25, 2021)

I'm not sure if what I say will amount to much or be exactly needed, but for me, it looks like it's "too much" when it comes to form and "not enough" in regards to function. It needs to pass as a backpack first and a speaker second but it looks like it's doing the opposite in this photo.

Regarding your questions on things you could add, if you fix the above and find a way to add a phone charger without making it obnoxious looking, you might hit a sweet spot with it's design while adding more to it if such a thing doesn't have it already. You might also be able to add a secondary cable to connect a portable charger for the speaker battery itself. Again, if you don't already have these things planned.


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 25, 2021)

I'm guessing it would be bluetooth? How would someone go about switching songs?
Do they have to remove it every time?
Would it come with a cord you can sling over your shoulder and press the skip button? Would it be a part of the strap?

I've never seen anything like this here in Canada, so at first it looks ugly. But if it's gonna protect my stuff better, it's a plus for a klutz like me. Is it gonna feel like I'm carrying Tupperware on my back all day?

Oh. And depending on what it's made out of, will it snap in cold weather? Something to consider, mmhm. UuU

I feel like a hard shell would make it easier to utilize the space you have to store things...whereas the old fashioned way, everything fell all over the place and you just had to hope it didn't come spilling out when you opened it next.


----------



## Raever (Apr 25, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> I feel like a hard shell would make it easier to utilize the space you have to store things...whereas the old fashioned way, everything fell all over the place and you just had to hope it didn't come spilling out when you opened it next.



That's a great point, including pockets or dividers inside of it would be really good for organizational purposes as well as to prevent possible spillage.
Even in a shell backpack, it could be a boon.


----------



## Anielytra (Jul 8, 2021)

A backpack with built-in Bluetooth speakers? Lol, what technology has come to. I never thought they would come up with such a thing. Will this backpack have a special aux cord? How do you charge it?
On top of that, the backpack will be waterproof because if water gets on the speakers, they could get ruined. I have seen something similar on https://backpacks.global/compare/features/backpacks-with-computer-compartments/, but with the idea of Bluetooth speakers, I see for the first time. Although the concept is excellent. If it is well planned, it could make a great hit of backpacks.


----------



## RailRide (Jul 29, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> I'm guessing it would be bluetooth? How would someone go about switching songs?
> Do they have to remove it every time?


I imagine that would be controlled by the playback device feeding a signal to the speakers. That's how I see them being used (bluetooth speakers are the new boom boxes).

---PCJ


----------

